# Game of Thrones: Deutsche Sendetermine von Staffel 8 auf Sky stehen fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones: Deutsche Sendetermine von Staffel 8 auf Sky stehen fest*

						In der Nacht zum 15. April werden Fans von Game of Thrones hierzulande die erste Folge der 8. Staffel sehen können und dann im Wochentakt jeden Montag eine neue Episode sehen können. Vorher wiederholt Sky noch mal alle Staffeln auf einem eigenen Sender.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones: Deutsche Sendetermine von Staffel 8 auf Sky stehen fest*


----------



## drstoecker (5. März 2019)

Wird langsam mal Zeit das es weiter geht. Obwohl das es dem Ende naht finde ich irgendwie erschreckend!


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. März 2019)

Da hat man ja nur 24 Std. Zeit zum spoilern 

War der kurze Versatz schon immer so? Hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2019)

Bongripper666 schrieb:


> War der kurze Versatz schon immer so? Hätte ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht.



Ja, war vorher auch so.
Ist bei Walking Dead auch so.


----------



## Flambard (5. März 2019)

i think i get a circleruntogetherbreak...

ich brech echt ab.. das wird so unfassbar gut..


----------



## Rollora (5. März 2019)

Gut, wer schaut denn das auf deutsch...?


----------



## Lotto (5. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Gut, wer schaut denn das auf deutsch...?



Ich schau es auf deutsch. Warum nicht? Synchro ist super. Versteh die Handlung auch auf englisch, nur halt nicht wortwörtlich. Und gerade bei Drama-Serien ist es imho mehr von Nutzen jedes Wort und jede Nuance der Sprache zu verstehen (auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können), als das man nur der Handlung folgen kann.
Aber muss halt jeder selber sehen. Die deutsche Synchro ist sehr gut, logischerweise für Leute die die Originalstimmen gewohnt sind halt ungewohnt.


----------



## The_Rock (5. März 2019)

Montag find ich trotzdem doof. Hätten es ruhig nen Tag vorher bringen können.


----------



## Rollora (5. März 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ich schau es auf deutsch. Warum nicht? Synchro ist super. Versteh die Handlung auch auf englisch, nur halt nicht wortwörtlich. Und gerade bei Drama-Serien ist es imho mehr von Nutzen jedes Wort und jede Nuance der Sprache zu verstehen (auch zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können), als das man nur der Handlung folgen kann.
> Aber muss halt jeder selber sehen. Die deutsche Synchro ist sehr gut, logischerweise für Leute die die Originalstimmen gewohnt sind halt ungewohnt.


Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten generell was Serien auf Deutsch betrifft die vom englischen übersetzt sind. Es geht halt viel von dem verloren, was die Schauspieler im Original spielen wollten. Aber bei GOT finde ich immer besonders komisch, dass man die Namen übersetzt. Aber vielleicht wärs auch komisch, wenn die nicht übersetzt wären...


----------



## Stormado (5. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten generell was Serien auf Deutsch betrifft die vom englischen übersetzt sind. Es geht halt viel von dem verloren, was die Schauspieler im Original spielen wollten. Aber bei GOT finde ich immer besonders komisch, dass man die Namen übersetzt. Aber vielleicht wärs auch komisch, wenn die nicht übersetzt wären...



Also "Jon Schnee", etc. finde ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch. Ich meine, sieh es mal andersrum aus Sicht der Engländer, da ist es ja irgendwie dasselbe.

Ansonsten ist die deutsche Synchro echt sehr gut. Sehe keinen wirklichen Nachteil gegenüber dem Original.


----------



## endorph1ne (6. März 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas zwiegespalten generell was Serien auf Deutsch betrifft die vom englischen übersetzt sind. Es geht halt viel von dem verloren, was die Schauspieler im Original spielen wollten. Aber bei GOT finde ich immer besonders komisch, dass man die Namen übersetzt. Aber vielleicht wärs auch komisch, wenn die nicht übersetzt wären...



Bei vielen Serien kann man ein Auge zudrücken und es auf Deutsch schauen aber gerade GoT wirkt viel authentischer mit den Originalstimmen. Die Akzente, der Satzbau einfach die komplette Art wie die Charaktere miteinander reden trägt so viel zur Atmosphäre der Serie bei, es ist einfach verrückt.
Und wieso zum Teufel übersetzt man Namen? John Schnee?


----------



## pitbull3090 (6. März 2019)

Ich bin mal auf das Finale gespannt. Derzeit schaue ich die komplette Serie nochmal durch, da mir auch die 7. Staffel fehlte. Ich hörte es gibt da einen miesen Cliffhanger und den wollte ich mir nicht angucken. Ich warte ja immer ab, bis die ganze Staffel da ist, weil ich Serien eher durchbinge, statt jede Woche eine Folge. Ich schaue die Serie daher auch auf deutsch, da mich Englisch über mehrere Stunden dann doch anstrengt und nicht so fluffig bei mir ankommt wie in deutsch. Die Snychro finde ich echt sehr gut. Das kennt man aus anderen Filmen und Serien deutlich schlechter.

Edit: Zu dem Thema Namensübersetzung, generell finde ich das nicht schlimm wenn die übersetzt wurden, aber ich finde es tatsächlich unnötig. Die Charaktere können ja in deutsch und in englisch den gleichen Namen tragen, da muss nichts übersetzt werden. Aber störend empfinde ich es nicht. Ist nur komisch wenn einer immer John Snow sagt und ein anderer John Schnee. Jeder weiß wer gemeint ist, aber es ist komisch.


----------



## empy (6. März 2019)

endorph1ne schrieb:


> Und wieso zum Teufel übersetzt man Namen? John Schnee?



Das ist ja noch harmlos. Gib dir mal "Graufreud". Teilweise unterscheidet sich wohl der Übersetzungsgrad zwischen Büchern und der Serie, aber irgendwo wurde Casterly Rock wohl mal als Casterlystein übersetzt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. März 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch harmlos. Gib dir mal "Graufreud". Teilweise unterscheidet sich wohl der Übersetzungsgrad zwischen Büchern und der Serie, aber irgendwo wurde Casterly Rock wohl mal als Casterlystein übersetzt.



Ja, in der Serie. King's Landing ist da ja auch "Königsmund" (was halt auch inhaltlich falsch ist, weil King's Landing so heißt weil da - na, wer ahnt's? - ein gewisser Targaryen-König mit seinem Heer angelandet ist).  Man stelle sich vor, in der Serie würden die dem Buch entsprechende Benennung anderer, illegitimer Fürstenkinder (= "Bastarde") vorkommen. Lauter "Hügels", "Steins" etc. Neben Jon "Schnee" taucht in der Serie nur Ellaria Sand auf, oder?

Ich freue mich zwar auf Staffel 8 und werde sie auf Englisch gucken (Wortspiele etc. lassen sich auf Deutsch einfach nicht gut wiedergeben, z.T. weil es einfach keine dt. Entsprechungen gibt). Aber die letzte Staffel war halt schon vergleichsweise schwach, mal gucken was sie nun in den letzten paar Folgen veranstaltet haben. Meine Erwartungen sind dementsprechend nicht sonderlich hoch.


----------



## Lotto (7. März 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch harmlos. Gib dir mal "Graufreud". Teilweise unterscheidet sich wohl der Übersetzungsgrad zwischen Büchern und der Serie, aber irgendwo wurde Casterly Rock wohl mal als Casterlystein übersetzt.



Was genau ist denn an Schnee, Graufreud oder Casterlystein nun so grausam? Snow und Greyjoy sind da auch nicht besser, sind halt Namen. In der realen Welt heißen halt Leute Müller und Meier, auch nicht besser.


----------



## empy (8. März 2019)

Lotto schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn an Schnee, Graufreud oder Casterlystein nun so grausam? Snow und Greyjoy sind da auch nicht besser, sind halt Namen. In der realen Welt heißen halt Leute Müller und Meier, auch nicht besser.



Zumindest Casterlystein ist halt nichts halbes und nicht ganzes. An sich ist da schon was dran, dass man die Namen für ein einheitliches Bild mit der Sprache übersetzen kann, aber dann sollte man auch so weit gehen, sich für Namen, die keine eigene Bedeutung haben, welche auszudenken, die halt nicht komplett englisch klingen und auch die Vornamen konsequent ersetzen.


----------



## Standeck (12. März 2019)

Sich über die Übersetzung aufzuregen ist Käse. GoT spielt ja quasi im Mittelalter. Und es gibt da die Tradition oder Regel (oder wie man das auch immer nennen will), dass mittelalterliche Texte inklusive Namen übersetzt werden. Darum heißt Henry the VIII auch Heinrich der Achte in Deutschland. Oder Louis XIV ist Ludwig der 14. Dies haben die Übersetzer von GoT eben genau so gemacht. Aus Jon Snow wird Jon Schnee, aus Ramsay Snow Ramsay Schnee usw. Soweit folgt dies also einer langen Tradition und daher finde ich das auch nicht Schlimm. Lediglich über einzelne Übersetzungen wie Königsmund lässt sich sicher diskutieren, wobei jemandem der nur die Synchro kennt auch nicht stören dürfte.


----------

